# a



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Luan p;y falls apart when it get damp==in short order it will be a mess.

Either patch with drywall or use a better grade of ply.


----------



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If whom ever is doing the work was going to use luan , then you need to find someone that knows what the heck they are doing :yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Plaster is best repaired with plaster from my experience. You will need structure behind the repairs but luan is not the material of choice.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What you want to see is 'exposure 1' or exterior glue--

BC plywood is usually exposure 1----The letters stand for the face grades--A is smooth sanded--B is smooth with some patches--c has tight knots--D had void and open knots


----------

